# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > VR: VR käynnistää veturihankinnat

## RSS

VR käynnistää veturihankinnat

VR-konserni käynnistää 80 sähköveturin hankinnan lähikuukausina. Lisäksi hankinta sisältää option 97 sähköveturista. Vetureiden hankinta on historian suurin yksittäinen kalustoinvestointi VR-konsernissa.

Uusilla vetureilla korvataan käyttöikänsä päähän tulevat Sr1-veturit, jotka hankittiin pääosin 1970-luvulla Neuvostoliitosta. Uudet veturit edustavat uudenlaista tekniikkaa ja ovat myös entistä ympäristöystävällisempiä.

 Edellytämme, että teknologia on testattua ja luotettavaa ja osoittautunut kestäväksi suomalaisia olosuhteita vastaavissa olosuhteissa, VR-konsernin hankintajohtaja Simon Indola sanoo.

Hankittavien sähkövetureiden lopullinen määrä täsmentyy vielä. Määrään vaikuttaa muun muassa rataverkon sähköistyksen eteneminen, joka riippuu valtion panostuksista rataverkkoon. Ensimmäiset veturit otetaan koekäyttöön vuosina 20142015. Yhden veturin hinta on muutamia miljoonia euroja.

Sähköveturien hankinta on osa laajempaa investointihanketta, jonka aikana on jo tilattu uusia matkustajavaunuja. VR-konserni aikoo hankkia lähivuosina myös uusia dieselvetureita sekä ratapihakoneita. Kalustohankinnat eivät edellytä budjettirahoitusta, vaan ne rahoitetaan konsernin normaalilla tulorahoituksella ja tarvittaessa lainavaroin.



Lue tiedote VR-konsernin sivuilta...

----------


## vristo

Optioineen 177 uutta sähköveturiako?

----------


## tlajunen

> Optioineen 177 uutta sähköveturiako?


Veikkaan virhettä tiedotteessa. Realistisempana pitäisin, että 80 alkuvaiheessa, ja 17 veturin optio, joka tekee yhteensä 97. Aiemmin on jatkuvasti puhuttu noin 100 uudesta sähköveturista, enkä keksi syytä, miksi yht'äkkiä olisi tullut tarve lähes sadalle veturille lisää.

----------


## JE

Niin voisi tietysti olettaa. Minusta täysin poissuljettua ei tosin olisi sekään, että optioita otettaisiin runsaasti tietoisina siitä, ettei niitä oikeasti tarvitse realisoida. Päivänselvää joka tapauksessa on, että Sr3-sarja ei koskaan tule kattamaan 177 veturia. Varsinkaan, kun sähköveturikiertoa voidaan nykyisestä järkevöittää ohjausvaunujen avulla. Ja lisäksi nykyaikaisen sähköveturin lähtövetovoima ja muut junapainoihin vaikuttavat ominaisuudet ovat siinä määrin Sr1-sarjaa parempia, että Sr1-parivaljakko on useissa tapauksissa (ei toki kaikissa) korvattavissa yhdellä neliakselisella Sr3-veturilla. Tämä kaikki tietysti edellyttää, etteivät lastentaudit tms. ongelmat vaivaa uutta sarjaa kohtuuttomasti.

----------


## Compact

> Uuden vetokaluston hankinta alkaa sähkövetureista, joilla korvataan jo pitkään palvelleet Sr1-veturit. Hankintamäärään vaikuttaa liikennevolyymien kehityksen lisäksi erityisesti rataverkon jatkosähköistys. Uusien vetureiden myötä saadaan käyttöön myös uusia teknisiä ominaisuuksia, jotka palvelevat sekä liiketoimintaa että vetureita työkalunaan käyttäviä kuljettajia. Selvitettävien asioiden listalla on mm. mahdollisuus hankkia osa vetureista varustettuna pienellä dieselmoottorilla, joka mahdollistaisi yksinkertaisten vaihtotöiden tekemisen sähköistämättömillä sivuraiteilla. Tarjouskilpailu sähkövetureista on tarkoitus avata vielä tämän vuoden aikana, ja uusia vetureita tullaan näkemään rataverkollamme vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla.


Mielenkiintoinen tieto on tuo osaan vetureista ajateltu sähkö+diesel varustelu.

----------


## vristo

> Mielenkiintoinen tieto on tuo osaan vetureista ajateltu sähkö+diesel varustelu.


Onko tuollaisia vetureita jo jossain käytössä?

----------


## Albert

Eikös noita dieselsähköisiä vetureita ole ollut jo maailman sivu?

----------


## vristo

> Eikös noita dieselsähköisiä vetureita ole ollut jo maailman sivu?


Joo, mutta sähköveturia, joka tarpeentullen voisi irrottautua ajojohtimista ja kulkea niiden ulkopuolella pienen dieselinsä avulla? En nyt juuri muista esimerkkiä muualta tällaisesta konstruktiosta.

----------


## Albert

> Joo, mutta sähköveturia, joka tarpeentullen voisi irrottautua ajojohtimista ja kulkea niiden ulkopuolella pienen dieselinsä avulla? En nyt juuri muista esimerkkiä muualta tällaisesta konstruktiosta.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electro-diesel_locomotive

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joo, mutta sähköveturia, joka tarpeentullen voisi irrottautua ajojohtimista ja kulkea niiden ulkopuolella pienen dieselinsä avulla? En nyt juuri muista esimerkkiä muualta tällaisesta konstruktiosta.


Toivon, että tällaisella keksinnöllä VR-Yhtymä ei tärvi tätä hankintaa. Kansainvälinen teollisuus on kehittänyt modulaarisia valmiita tyyppivetureita, joita voidaan myydä edullisesti samanlaisina käytännössä kaikkialle maailmaan, kun varustelu valitaan raideleveyden ja virtajärjestelmän mukaan. Dieselsähköisyys on yksi modulaarisen sarjan vaihtoehto. Mutta en ole pannut merkille, että raskaita linjavetureita varustettaisiin laajassa mitassa tällaiseen tilapäiseen ajojohdottomaan vaihtotyökäyttöön.

Ymmärrän kyllä ajatuksen idean. Teollisuuslaitoksilla ja satamissa ei ole käytännöllistä sähköistää kaikkia raiteita. Vaan miksi missään muualla ei ole tarvetta aggregaatilla varustettuihin linjavetureihin, jotta niillä tehdään vaihtotöitä? Siksi, ettei ole kannattavaa käyttää kallista linjaveturia vaihtotöihin. Kautta rautateiden historian tällaiset tapaukset on hoidettu käytännössä ilmaisella vanhalla vetokalustolla. Mutta tällainen vaihtoehto ei kai sitten meillä ole mahdollinen, kun kaikki vanha kalusto pitää kiirellä romuttaa, ettei se vaan joudu kilpailijan käyttöön.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Onko tuollaisia vetureita jo jossain käytössä?


Suomessa käytettävällä 25 kV jännitteellä ei käytännössä ole, Venäjällä ja etelä-euroopassa käytettävällä 3 kV jännittellä joitain löytyy sekä pienemmille jännitteille sivuvirtakiskoratkaisuina. 25 kV muuntaja ja siihen liittyvät kojeistot painavat ja vievät tilaa niin ettei veturiin ole mahdollista asentaa isoa dieseliä lisäksi. Pieni apudiesel, jolla mahdollistetaan muutaman vaunun vaihtotyöt saattaa vielä veturiin mahtua.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:44 ----------




> Ymmärrän kyllä ajatuksen idean. Teollisuuslaitoksilla ja satamissa ei ole käytännöllistä sähköistää kaikkia raiteita. Vaan miksi missään muualla ei ole tarvetta aggregaatilla varustettuihin linjavetureihin, jotta niillä tehdään vaihtotöitä? Siksi, ettei ole kannattavaa käyttää kallista linjaveturia vaihtotöihin. Kautta rautateiden historian tällaiset tapaukset on hoidettu käytännössä ilmaisella vanhalla vetokalustolla. Mutta tällainen vaihtoehto ei kai sitten meillä ole mahdollinen, kun kaikki vanha kalusto pitää kiirellä romuttaa, ettei se vaan joudu kilpailijan käyttöön.


Jahas, salaliittoteoriat pyörivät jälleen. Ulkomailla, jossa kaikki on hienoa ja toisin kuin täällä, tehdään kyllä vaihtotöitä lähinnä teollisuusvetureilla ja vaihtotyövetureilla, ei millään loppuunajetuilla linjavetureilla vaikka niitä olisikin romuraudan hinnalla myynnissä paikallisella monopolioperaattorilla. Ja se vanha vetokalusto ei ole ilmaista vaan vaatii huoltoa ja korjaamista huomattavasti enemmän kuin modernimpi kalusto, jolloin käyttökulut kasvavat paljon suuremmiksi. 

Suomessa on suurimmalla osalla suurista teollisuuslaitoksista oma veturi millä he jo hoitavat vaihtotyönsä, satamilla tähän olisi myös ollut mahdollisuus iät ja ajat, mutta ilmeisesti paha monopolioperaattori on ollut halvempi kuin oman kaluston pääomien kustantaminen ja henkilökunnan palkkaaminen. Loput teollisuudesta on niin pientä että omaa veturia ei kannata hankkia edes sillä romuraudan hinnalla, vaan vaihtotyöt suorittaa monopolioperaattorin päivystäjä, joka hoitelee useamman asiakkaan yhden työvuoron aikana.  Tähän saumaan olisi tietysti uudella kilpailijalla mahdollisuuksia iskeä sähkö-diesel yhdistelmillä, mutta mistäs näitä olisi saatavilla romuraudan hinnalla?

----------


## hmikko

> Toivon, että tällaisella keksinnöllä VR-Yhtymä ei tärvi tätä hankintaa.


Tiedotteessaan vakuuttelevat seuraavaa:




> Edellytämme, että teknologia on testattua ja luotettavaa ja osoittautunut kestäväksi suomalaisia olosuhteita vastaavissa olosuhteissa, VR-konsernin hankintajohtaja Simon Indola sanoo.

----------


## kaakkuri

Kieltämättä hiukkasen kummalle tuntuu jos tosiaan meinataan marginaalista käyttöä varten varustaa linjavetureita apukoneilla. Ennemmin tuntuisi mielekkäälle joku kumipyöräliikenteen puolelta tuttu auton (linjaveturin) kyytiin tai muuten mukaan otettava apulaite joka otetaan tarpeen mukaan varikolta mukaan. Kuorma-autojen perissä näkee joskus roikkumassa trukkeja ja muita lastinsiirtelyyn tarkoitettuja apulaitteita.
Trr-sarjan vaununsiirtolaitteita Suomessakin on ollut aikanaan käytössä, mikään ei kai estä keksimästä pyörää uudelleen. Linkissä kuva Turusta viime vuosikymmeneltä.
http://vaunut.org/kuva/469?t=siirtokone

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kieltämättä hiukkasen kummalle tuntuu jos tosiaan meinataan marginaalista käyttöä varten varustaa linjavetureita apukoneilla.


Niin, Albertin linkkaama Wikisivu kertoo, mihin tarkoituksiin hybridivetureita on tehty. Eli ne on tehty junan vetoon, ei sitä varten, että linjaveturia käytetään vaihtoveturina.

Kysymyshän on periaatteessa hyvin yksinkertainen. Ajatellaan vaikka teollisuuslaitosta, jossa varastokentällä on tarve kulkea korkeilla trukeilla, jolloin ilmajohdot ovat hankalat tai mahdottomat. Ja ajatellaan, että laitokselta lähtee esim. 2 junaa viikossa. Lähin raideyhteys on sähköistetylle radalle.

Kumpi on tässä tilanteessa junaoperaattorin kannalta fiksumpaa? Ostaa hybridiveturi, jossa hybridiominaisuus lisää hintaa esim. 0,5 M, kun veturin hinta muuten on 4 M, ja hybridiä tarvitaan kahdesti viikossa pari tuntia kun veturi on muuten ajossa 7 x 24 h. Vai sijoittaa laitokselle aktiivikäytöstä poistettu Dv12, josta olisi romuna voinut saada 30.000 euroa, mitä voi pitää tämä vaihtovetruin hintana.

Rohkenen epäillä, että VR-Yhtymälle on edullisempaa käyttää aktiivikäytöstä poistettua dieseliä. Rahaa säästyy 470.000 . Dv12 kerää vaihtotoissään niin vähän kilometrejä ja käyttötunteja, että huoltokulut ovat marginaaliset. Hybridiominaisuus lisää uuden veturin huoltokustannusta, mahdollisesti jopa enemmän kuin vähällä käytöllä olevan Dv12:n huoltokustannus.

Vaihtotyöt voi hoitaa linjaveturin miehistö silloin, kun tulevat junaa noutamaan, yhtä hyvin kuin jos tekisivät vaihtotyö hybridillä. Ja kun Suomessa on talvi, niin Dv12 voidaan säilöä kevyen katoksen alla ja sähkölämmitys pitää moottorin, hytin ja akut vireessä. Ja kun mökkisaunankin voi panna päälle puhelimella, yhtä hyvin voidaan vaikka järjestää niin, että miehistö soittaa Dv12:n koneen käyntiin ennen saapumistaan, niin on paineet valmiiksi kunnossa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Mulle tuli mieleeni, että jospa tuo tilattavien vetureiden määrä (80+97), optoineen, ei olekaan virhe, vaan tuolla hybridiominaisuudella haaveiltaisiin korvattavan osan Dv12-sarjastakin, joka on käsittääkseni myös kohta on uusimisvuorossa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mulle tuli mieleeni, että jospa tuo tilattavien vetureiden määrä (80+97), optoineen, ei olekaan virhe, vaan tuolla hybridiominaisuudella haaveiltaisiin korvattavan osan Dv12-sarjastakin, joka on käsittääkseni myös kohta on uusimisvuorossa?


Määrien puolesta voisi ajatella näin. Mutta toisaalta tiedotetaan, että hankitaan uusia dieselveturita myös. Eikä liene kovin taloudellista ostaa sähköttömien ratojen vetotarpeeseen sähkövetureita, joissa on dieselmoottori. Halvempia ovat pelkät dieselveturit.

Henkilöliikenteessä hybridillä on toinen merkitys kuin tavaraliikenteessä. Kun kuljetetaan ihmisiä, on huonoa palvelua panna matkustajat kävelemään vaunusta toiseen tai seisottaa odottamassa veturinvaihtoa. Silti hybridiratkaisuja on henkilöpuolellakin vain vähän.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Määrien puolesta voisi ajatella näin. Mutta toisaalta tiedotetaan, että hankitaan uusia dieselveturita myös. Eikä liene kovin taloudellista ostaa sähköttömien ratojen vetotarpeeseen sähkövetureita, joissa on dieselmoottori. Halvempia ovat pelkät dieselveturit.


Jos ajatuksena onkin hoitaa sähköttömien raiteiden vaihtotyöt "hybridivetureilla" silloin kun on kyse lyhyistä pätkistä eli sivuraiteista ja vaihtotöistä? Kuinka paljoon akut + diesel-aggregaatti riittää?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ymmärrän sähkö + diesel - option juuri niin, että sillä hoidettaisiin vaihtotyöt sellaisilla liikennepaikoilla, joissa linjaraiteet on sähköistetty, mutta on sivuraiteita, joilla esimerkiksi kuormaustapojen takia ei ole sähköistystä, tai on lyhyitä sivuraiteita ilman sähköistystä.

Dieselvetureita varmasti tarvitaan Dv12-sarjan tilalle hoitamaan vaihtotyöt isommilla sähköistämättömillä ratapihoilla sekä pidemmillä sähköisttämättömillä radoilla.

----------


## petteri

> Kumpi on tässä tilanteessa junaoperaattorin kannalta fiksumpaa? Ostaa hybridiveturi, jossa hybridiominaisuus lisää hintaa esim. 0,5 M, kun veturin hinta muuten on 4 M, ja hybridiä tarvitaan kahdesti viikossa pari tuntia kun veturi on muuten ajossa 7 x 24 h. Vai sijoittaa laitokselle aktiivikäytöstä poistettu Dv12, josta olisi romuna voinut saada 30.000 euroa, mitä voi pitää tämä vaihtovetruin hintana.
> 
> Rohkenen epäillä, että VR-Yhtymälle on edullisempaa käyttää aktiivikäytöstä poistettua dieseliä. Rahaa säästyy 470.000 . Dv12 kerää vaihtotoissään niin vähän kilometrejä ja käyttötunteja, että huoltokulut ovat marginaaliset. Hybridiominaisuus lisää uuden veturin huoltokustannusta, mahdollisesti jopa enemmän kuin vähällä käytöllä olevan Dv12:n huoltokustannus.


Minä en oikein ymmärrä hinkua erilaisten romujen käyttöön. Kaikki poistettava romu kuten vaikka poistettavat Dv12:t ja Sm1:t ovat muka ihan käyttökelpoisia eikä noiden ylläpitokaan maksa mitään? Ja VR ihan kiusallaan romuttaa kalustoa. Uskokoon kuka haluaa. 

Muistaakohan joku Tankki Täyteen sarjan Sulo Vilenin? Hän rahtaa asemalleen mitä vaan, mitä halvalla saa, vaan se että hänen bensa-asemalleen ei ollut sivuraidetta, esti veturien ja junavaunujen hankinnan. Kun sai halvalla. Aina ajoittain tuntuu, että tälläkin foorumilta suunnitellaan raideliikennettä samassa hengessä.  :Smile:  

On siinäkin riesaa kun Dv12 romu ei viikon seistyään lähdekään käyntiin 20 asteen pakkasessa. Siinä sitten ihmetellään, miten saadaan veturi käyntiin. Juna, vaunut ja miehet odottelevat, miten nyt selvitään ja mistä korjausmiehet. Ja laiva odottaa satamassa kun junaa ei kuulu. Kyllä tuokin maksaa.

Suomen talvessa junakin homehtuu ja ruostuu aika nopeasti käyttökelvottomaksi, jos sille ei ole lämmintä tallia tai se muuten ole jatkuvasti käytössä. Dieselaggregaatti ja akut ei taida maksaa sähköveturiin kovinkaan paljoa. Nykyään akkuja valmistetaan ihan eri mittakaavassa kuin vuosikymmen tai pari sitten. Eri asia sitten kannattaisiko "aggregaattivaunu", jossa on akut ja diesel paremmin kuin lisäkoneen ja akkujen laittaminen varsinaisesti veturiin.

----------


## tlajunen

> On siinäkin riesaa kun Dv12 romu ei viikon seistyään lähdekään käyntiin 20 asteen pakkasessa. Siinä sitten ihmetellään, miten saadaan veturi käyntiin.


Siksi nuo Dv12-veturit (jo nyt) seisovat ulkosyötössä, ja tarvittaessa moottoria (sen jäähdytyskiertoa) lämmitetään jatkuvasti. Niitä ei siis koskaan kylmäkäynnistetä. Eikä niitä tosiaan 20 asteen pakkasissa ehkä saisikaan käyntiin.

----------


## ultrix

1980-luvulla oli koeveturi Sv1, joka tehtiin Dv12:n runkoon. Onnistuisikohan 2010-luvulla samanlainen ratkaisu? Dv12:sta Sv2, jossa olisi tällä kertaa myös kiisselialligaattori.

----------


## Timppak

> Niin, Albertin linkkaama Wikisivu kertoo, mihin tarkoituksiin hybridivetureita on tehty. Eli ne on tehty junan vetoon, ei sitä varten, että linjaveturia käytetään vaihtoveturina.
> 
> Kysymyshän on periaatteessa hyvin yksinkertainen. Ajatellaan vaikka teollisuuslaitosta, jossa varastokentällä on tarve kulkea korkeilla trukeilla, jolloin ilmajohdot ovat hankalat tai mahdottomat. Ja ajatellaan, että laitokselta lähtee esim. 2 junaa viikossa. Lähin raideyhteys on sähköistetylle radalle.
> 
> Kumpi on tässä tilanteessa junaoperaattorin kannalta fiksumpaa? Ostaa hybridiveturi, jossa hybridiominaisuus lisää hintaa esim. 0,5 M, kun veturin hinta muuten on 4 M, ja hybridiä tarvitaan kahdesti viikossa pari tuntia kun veturi on muuten ajossa 7 x 24 h. Vai sijoittaa laitokselle aktiivikäytöstä poistettu Dv12, josta olisi romuna voinut saada 30.000 euroa, mitä voi pitää tämä vaihtovetruin hintana.
> 
> Rohkenen epäillä, että VR-Yhtymälle on edullisempaa käyttää aktiivikäytöstä poistettua dieseliä. Rahaa säästyy 470.000 . Dv12 kerää vaihtotoissään niin vähän kilometrejä ja käyttötunteja, että huoltokulut ovat marginaaliset. Hybridiominaisuus lisää uuden veturin huoltokustannusta, mahdollisesti jopa enemmän kuin vähällä käytöllä olevan Dv12:n huoltokustannus.
> 
> Vaihtotyöt voi hoitaa linjaveturin miehistö silloin, kun tulevat junaa noutamaan, yhtä hyvin kuin jos tekisivät vaihtotyö hybridillä. Ja kun Suomessa on talvi, niin Dv12 voidaan säilöä kevyen katoksen alla ja sähkölämmitys pitää moottorin, hytin ja akut vireessä. Ja kun mökkisaunankin voi panna päälle puhelimella, yhtä hyvin voidaan vaikka järjestää niin, että miehistö soittaa Dv12:n koneen käyntiin ennen saapumistaan, niin on paineet valmiiksi kunnossa.


Aika suuri osa liikenteestä teollisuuslaitoksille Suomessa on sellaista, että päivystäjä käy pari-kolme kertaa viikossa noukkimassa ratapihalta tai teollisuuslaitokselta muutaman vaunun. Eli ajetaan muutama kymmenen kilometriä linjalla, noukitaan ratapihalta puutavaravaununja kyytiin, ajetaan taas muutama kymmenen kilometriä noukitaan/jätetään muutama vaunu tehtaalle jne. Esimerkkinä voidaan käyttää vaikka Riihimäen päivystäjiä, jotka käyvät Hyvinkäällä, Järvenpäässä, Tikkurilassa ja toinen Hyvinkää, Rajamäki, Lohja, Nummela, Kirkniemi. Tulisi melko kalliiksi varustaa joka liikennepaikka tuollaisella 30k veturilla kun näitä paikkoja voidaan yhdellä hybridiveturilla käydä päivässä läpi sen noin 5 kpl. Sen lisäksi että veturit tarvitsevat seisottamiseen jonkin paikan, ne tarvitsevat lisäksi 400V sähköliitännän, missä veturit ovat lämmityksessä. Ja vaikka veturit olisivatkin piuhan päässä odottamassa käyttöä, niin vanhan dieselin käynnistämiseen ja liikkellesaantiin menee sen 5-10 min. Siitäkin tulee melkoinen kustannus ajan mittaan kun se kallis linjaveturi makaa toimettomana sillä aikaa kun miehistö käynnistelee sitä ihanan halpaa vaihtoveturia. 

Siellä missä ajetaan kokojunia tehtaalta satamaan tai toiselle tehtaalle, on jo yleensä tehtaan oma veturi tai VR:n Dv12 odottelemassa oman miehistönsä kera, jolloin linjaveturin ei tarvitse seisoa odottelemassa vaihtoliikkeitä. Näihin kohteisiin ei noita hybridivetureita olla havittelemassakaan, vaan nimenomaan tuollaiseen jakeluliikenteeseen.

----------


## JE

Jos sähkö-dieseleitä hankitaan, niiden tulisi olla keskihyttisiä järjestely- ja keräilyjuniin sopivia vetureita. Linjavetureiden pilaaminen tuollaisella ratkaisulla joka on niiden pääasiallisen käyttötarkoituksen ulkopuolella ja toisaalta nostattaa todennäköisesti suuresti niiden hankintahintaa, on harkitsematonta. On tietysti totta, että Britanniassa 1960-luvun sähkö-dieselvetureita on käytössä (sarja 73, mm. Eurotunneliyhtiön tytäryhtiöllä Europortella), ja äskettäin sähkö-dieseleitä on hankittu myös rapakon taakse Montrealin ja New Jerseyn paikallisliikenteeseen. Mutta amerikoissa olosuhteet rataverkolla kaiken kaikkiaan ovat aivan toiset kuin meillä - sähköistystä on vain vähän, ja ainakin Montrealissa sähköominaisuus on vetureille välttämätön tunneliajon mahdollistamiseksi. Britanniassa taas sarja 73 on toki yhä aktiivikäytössä, mutta vetureiden valtakunnallinen kokonaismäärä on siellä tusinan kieppeillä, eikä yksikään yhtiö ole hankkinut tai päättänyt hankkia uusia sähkö-dieseleitä näiden 1960-luvun tekeleiden tilalle tai täydennykseksi. Kaikki, mikä periaatteessa on mahdollista, ei välttämättä ole perusteltua.

Ja edelleen: skaalaeduissa on voimaa. Satakunta sähkö-dieseliä on täysin ylimitoitettu määrä tuollaiselle erikoisveturille. Ja jos veturihankintaa halutaan jakaa useampaan sarjaan, uskoisin että jaottelua voisi tehdä jollain perustellummallakin tavalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aika suuri osa liikenteestä teollisuuslaitoksille Suomessa on sellaista, että päivystäjä käy pari-kolme kertaa viikossa noukkimassa ratapihalta tai teollisuuslaitokselta muutaman vaunun. Eli ajetaan muutama kymmenen kilometriä linjalla, noukitaan ratapihalta puutavaravaununja kyytiin, ajetaan taas muutama kymmenen kilometriä noukitaan/jätetään muutama vaunu tehtaalle jne. Esimerkkinä voidaan käyttää vaikka Riihimäen päivystäjiä, jotka käyvät Hyvinkäällä, Järvenpäässä, Tikkurilassa ja toinen Hyvinkää, Rajamäki, Lohja, Nummela, Kirkniemi.


Päivystäjäliikenne on minulle tuttua. Sen sijaan ei näytä kovin vakuuttavalta, että se kiinnostaa VR-Yhtymää, joka on juuri julkistanut viiden vaunun säännön. Vai saiko tämä sääntö juuri kenkää yhtiöstä?

Mutta katsotaanpa tätä päivystäjäliikennettä hieman tarkemmin.

Jos ajatellaan, että tarpeettoman (joka on eri asia kuin romu, kelvoton, rikkinäinen tai toimintakunnoton) Dv12-veturin arvo on 30.000  ja hybridi linjaveturiin maksaa 500.000 , hybridin lisäkustannus vastaa 16:tta passissa olevaa Dv12-veturia. Jos siis päivystäjällä on reilusti enemmän kuin 15 käyntikohdetta, investointi hybridiin on mielekkäämpi kuin pitää erillisiä Dv12-vetureita.

Onko Dv12-vetureiden käyttäminen sitten ylivoimaisen hankalaa? Pitääkö niitä käynnistää 10 minuuttia? Kyllä varmaan, jos lähtökohtana on, että nopeaa käynnistystä ei ole tarvittu, eikä siihen tarvitessakaan pyritä. Saksassa kyllä oli tapana (ja on ehkä edelleen) sammuttaa diesellinjaveturin päämoottori jopa asemalle pysähtymisen ajaksi. Ja se saatiin käyntiin pikemminkin 10 sekunnissa kuin minuutissa. Mutta jos se käynnistäminen on niin kamalan vaikeata (kuten se voi rakennemuutoksia tekemättä olla), niin ei ole mitään todellista estettä tehdä se ennakkoon kauko-ohjauksella. Mutta entä sitten hybridin dieselmoottori? Sekö on jokin erikoisveturimoottori, jos sen käynnistäminen on mahdollista nopeasti? Vai pidetäänkö se käynnissä koko ajan, koska veturidieselin käynnistäminen kestää 10 minuuttia?

Voi myös kysyä, mitä hyötyä on hybridistä. Jos päivystäjän toiminta-ajasta suurin osa on ajoa dieselillä, asiaa voi ihmetellä toisin päin: Miksi maksaa sähkökäytöstä, jos sille ei juurikaan ole tarvetta? Jospa fiksumpaa olisikin hoitaa asia uusimalla Dv12-vetruit hybridejä halvemmilla uusilla dieselvetureilla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Täällä keskustelu on pohjautunut aika lailla arvattuihin hintoihin ja kustannuksiin. Eiköhän VR:llä ole tehty tarkat laskelmat siitä, kannattaako hybridiveturien hankinta vai ei.

Luulisi hybridiveturien hankinnan olevan positiivinen uutinen rautatieliikenteen kannattajille. Se pitää yllä edellytyksiä pienimuotoisellekin tavaraliikenteelle aivan toisella tavalla kuin ratkaisut, joissa sivuraiteille pitäisi jättää erillisiä järjestelyvetureita. Kun VR vielä rahoittaa hankinnat itse, ei siihen pitäisi olla huomautettavaa veronmaksajanakaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko Dv12-vetureiden käyttäminen sitten ylivoimaisen hankalaa? Pitääkö niitä käynnistää 10 minuuttia?


Käyttöönottoon kuuluu paljon muutakin kuin fyysinen käynnistys. Erinäisiä kohteita tarkistetaan, jotta varmistutaan vehkeen toimintakunnosta. Polttoaineen määrä, jäähdytysnesteen määrä, jarrupalojen kunto, alustan yleissilmäys, yms. Nämä kaikki tehdään toki Dv12:n lisäksi muullekin kalustolle. Dv12:n käynnistystä hidastaa jonkin verran esim. sähkökalustoon nähden päämoottorin paineilmakäynnistys, jota varten veturin pääilmasäiliöissä tulee olla muistaakseni vähintään sellainen 8 barin paine, eli normaali käyttöpaine. Tämä pumpataan järjestelmään apumoottoriin liitetyllä kompressorilla, ja se voi ottaa jonkin verran aikaa.

En sanoisi, että joka kerta tähän kaikkeen välttämättä menee kymmentä minuuttia, mutta minuuttitolkulla kuitenkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käyttöönottoon kuuluu paljon muutakin kuin fyysinen käynnistys. Erinäisiä kohteita tarkistetaan, jotta varmistutaan vehkeen toimintakunnosta. ...


Tiedän kyllä sekä Dv12:n paineilmakäynnistyksen että veturin rutiinitarkastukset. Mutta nykyiset käytännöt perustuvat siihen käyttötapaan, miten vetureita nyt käytetään. Eli paljon ajoa, vähän seisomista. Kun veturia käytetään toisella tavalla, kuten paljon seisomista ja vähän ajoa, myös käyttöön liittyvät toimenpiteen sovitetaan sen mukaan.




> Täällä keskustelu on pohjautunut aika lailla arvattuihin hintoihin ja kustannuksiin. Eiköhän VR:llä ole tehty tarkat laskelmat siitä, kannattaako hybridiveturien hankinta vai ei.


Vaikea käyttää VR-Yhtymän hintoja, kun niistä ei ole mitään kerrottu. Luonnollisesti saa esittää omia kustannusarvioita, mutta ei ole näkynyt. Eli toisilla on lähtökohtana, että VR-Yhtymä on aina oikeassa ja muut väärässä. Mutta eivät VR-Yhtymän palveluksessa olevat henkilöt ole ainoita, jotka ymmärtävät jotain rautateistä, kalustosta ja niiden kustannuksista.




> Kun VR vielä rahoittaa hankinnat itse, ei siihen pitäisi olla huomautettavaa veronmaksajanakaan.


Tämä argumentti olisi pätevä, jos VR-Yhtymä ei olisi monopoli. Mikään yritys ei rahoita mitään itse, vaan raha saadaan joko asiakkailta tai sijoittajilta. Monopolissa ei ole pakko toimia tehokkaasti, kuten kilpailluilla markkinoilla, ja voidaan tehdä ratkaisuja, jotka tulevat asiakkaille kalliiksi.

Jos hybridit olisivat rautateillä yleisiä, se olisi merkki siitä, että hybridien käyttö on taloudellista. Kun hybridit eivät ole yleisiä, se on viite siitä, että ne eivät ole taloudellisia, ja se antaa aiheen pohtia VR-Yhtymän suunnitelmien taloudellisuutta. Yleisesti tiedossa olevin perustein hybridit eivät näytä taloudellisilta Suomessakaan. Mielelläni näen hyvät perustelut hybridien hankinnalle. Eihän hybridi sinänsä ole huono tai hyvä asia. Kyse on vain siitä, että junaliikennttä hoidetaan taloudellisesti ja kilpailukykyisesti.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Jos hybridit olisivat rautateillä yleisiä, se olisi merkki siitä, että hybridien käyttö on taloudellista. Kun hybridit eivät ole yleisiä, se on viite siitä, että ne eivät ole taloudellisia, ja se antaa aiheen pohtia VR-Yhtymän suunnitelmien taloudellisuutta. Yleisesti tiedossa olevin perustein hybridit eivät näytä taloudellisilta Suomessakaan. Mielelläni näen hyvät perustelut hybridien hankinnalle. Eihän hybridi sinänsä ole huono tai hyvä asia. Kyse on vain siitä, että junaliikennttä hoidetaan taloudellisesti ja kilpailukykyisesti.


Oletko huomannut että erilaiset hybridit ovat yleistymässä maantieliikenteessä, vaikka ne olivat vuosikymmeniä ihan tuntemattomia? Raitiovaunuhybrideitäkin (akkukäyttö lyhyillä matkoilla) on viime vuosina ilmaantunut. Ehkä aika on vähän muuttumassa rautateilläkin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletko huomannut että erilaiset hybridit ovat yleistymässä maantieliikenteessä, vaikka ne olivat vuosikymmeniä ihan tuntemattomia?


Olen. Sinä et ehkä ole huomannut, että olen tehnyt lähes kaksi vuotta työtä mm. henkilöautojen sähköistymisen parissa.

Henkilöautohybridit ovat välivaihe tiellä öljyhenkilöautosta sähköhenkilöautoon. Hybridit kiinnostavat autoteollisuutta toisaalta siksi, että niiden avulla hankitaan kokemusta sähköautotekniikasta, toisaalta siksi, että autoteollisuudella on mittava polttomoottoreiden ja mekaaniseen voimansiirtoon liittyvien komponenttien tuotantokapasiteetti. Autoteollisuudella ei ole realistisia valmiuksia siirtyä nopeasti kokonaan erilaiseen tuotantoon, joka edellyttää mittavia investointeja tehtaiden muuttamiseksi sähköautotuotantoon.




> Raitiovaunuhybrideitäkin (akkukäyttö lyhyillä matkoilla) on viime vuosina ilmaantunut. Ehkä aika on vähän muuttumassa rautateilläkin?


Akkukäyttöiset raitiovaunut ovat yksi ratkaisu ilmajohdottomiin osuuksiin historiallisissa kaupunkikeskustoissa. Kilpailevia ratkaisuja ovat keskikiskovirroitus ja iduktiivinen tehonsiirto. Kaikki kolme ovat erittäin kalliita ratkaisuja, joita eivät niiden valmistajatkaan havittele laajaan käyttöön vain ainoastaan ratkaisuksi näihin erityistilanteisiin.

Dieselhybridejä on myös, mutta niiden menekki on jäänyt vähemmäksi kuin pari vuotta sitten odotettiin. Käytännössä näyttää radan sähköistys olevan parempi ratkaisu. Hybridiratkaisuissa kiinnostavimpia ovat duoraitiovaunuratkaisut, jotka voivat ajaa sekä raitioverkoissa että sähköistetyillä rautateillä. Tila- ja painorajojen vuoksi raitiovaunua on vaikea tai mahdoton tehdä 3-neuvoiseksi: 750 V, 1525 kV ja diesel. Vähimmälle on siis jäänyt 750 V + diesel.

Rautateillä ja maanteillä tilanteet ovat täysin erilaiset. Rautateillä kuten raitioteilläkin on yli 100-vuotinen perinne sähkön käytöstä. Ja siten myös yhtä pitkä kokemus siitä, miten hoidetaan ne kohteet, joissa sähkörataa ei ole. Akkutekniikkakaan ei ole uusi asia, eivät myöskään hybridit. Maanteillä ollaan menossa täydestä öljykäytöstä kohti sähkökäyttöä. Eikä kynnyskysymys ole se, että jossain on sähköistetty kaista ja jossain ei. Sähköauto perustuu aina sähkövaraston mukana kuljettamiseen. Johdinautot ovat poikkeus, mutta yksityisjohdinhenkilöautoja ei ole koskaan ollut eikä myöskään tule. Sähköisiä henkilöautoja raidetaksien nimellä on olemassa, mutta niitä ei ole koskaan suunniteltukaan käytettäväksi kuten yksityistä henkilöautoa.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Täällä keskustelu on pohjautunut aika lailla arvattuihin hintoihin ja kustannuksiin. Eiköhän VR:llä ole tehty tarkat laskelmat siitä, kannattaako hybridiveturien hankinta vai ei.
> 
> Luulisi hybridiveturien hankinnan olevan positiivinen uutinen rautatieliikenteen kannattajille. Se pitää yllä edellytyksiä pienimuotoisellekin tavaraliikenteelle aivan toisella tavalla kuin ratkaisut, joissa sivuraiteille pitäisi jättää erillisiä järjestelyvetureita. Kun VR vielä rahoittaa hankinnat itse, ei siihen pitäisi olla huomautettavaa veronmaksajanakaan.


Tämä on tietysti totta. Tarkkoja kyseeseen tulevien vetureiden ominaisuuksia ei myöskään tiedä kukaan muu kuin tarjouskilpailuun osallistujat (omien tarjoustensa osalta) ja VR, ulkopuoliset voivat heittää vain arvauksia. Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että moderneja, sarjatuotantoisia hybridivetureita ei markkinoilla juuri ole. Kyse on siis pahimmassa tapauksessa suuresta riskinotosta, enkä minä ainakaan toivoisi VR:n pilaavan hankintaa harkitsemattomilla ratkaisuilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Onkohan tässä nyt vähän menty jo liian pitkälle pohdinnoissa? Pohdinta lähti liikkeelle tästä Compactin lainauksesta:




> Uuden vetokaluston hankinta alkaa sähkövetureista, joilla korvataan jo pitkään palvelleet Sr1-veturit. Hankintamäärään vaikuttaa liikennevolyymien kehityksen lisäksi erityisesti rataverkon jatkosähköistys. Uusien vetureiden myötä saadaan käyttöön myös uusia teknisiä ominaisuuksia, jotka palvelevat sekä liiketoimintaa että vetureita työkalunaan käyttäviä kuljettajia. Selvitettävien asioiden listalla on mm. mahdollisuus hankkia osa vetureista varustettuna pienellä dieselmoottorilla, joka mahdollistaisi yksinkertaisten vaihtotöiden tekemisen sähköistämättömillä sivuraiteilla. Tarjouskilpailu sähkövetureista on tarkoitus avata vielä tämän vuoden aikana, ja uusia vetureita tullaan näkemään rataverkollamme vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla.


Mikä tämän lainauksen lähde on? Netin tiedotteessahan ei löydy tällaista ollenkaan. Netissä puhutaan vain, että lähivuosina hankitaan myös dieselvetureita ja ratapihakoneita. En toki epäile, että Compact vetäisi tämän hatusta, mutta kiinnostaisi tietää, minkä lähteen kautta VR tätä on tiedottanut.

Toiseksi se on vain selvitettävien asioiden listalla. Minä lukisin tämän niin, että kysytään valmistajilta, mitä on tällaiseen tarjota, olisiko se nykyaikana vaikka jo halvempaakin kuin arvaamme.

Ja muuten: miksi itse veturit pitäisi varustaa dieselmoottorein? Miksei voida tehdä niin kuin matkustajavaunuissakin: napata aggregaatti kyytiin kun poistutaan langoilta. Jos siitä tekee riittävän matalan, sen voisi ajaa veturin keulaankin. Tarvitaan vain sähköveturiin liitäntä tuoda ajomoottoreille virtaa muualtakin kuin päämuuntajan kautta.

----------


## JE

Aivan. Ruotsin rautatiet SJ hankki itselleen aikoinaan yhden sähkökäyttöisen järjestelyveturin tyyppiä Uc. Veturia pystyi käyttämään myös sähköistämättömällä verkolla akkuvaunun kanssa. Akkuvaunu kuitenkin poistettiin käytöstä jo ajat sitten (en tosin muista koska), kauan ennen itse veturia, joka pysyi sitten käytössä tavallisena sähköveturina vuoteen 1991 saakka. Totta kai jotain vastaavaa voisi kokeilla nytkin.

Joka tapauksessa tällaisten monitoimivetureiden pitäisi ennemmin olla sarjan Dv12 kokoluokassa kuin kaksiohjaamoisia linjaliikenteen vetureita.

----------


## SD202

> Saksassa kyllä oli tapana (ja on ehkä edelleen) sammuttaa diesellinjaveturin päämoottori jopa asemalle pysähtymisen ajaksi. Ja se saatiin käyntiin pikemminkin 10 sekunnissa kuin minuutissa.


Tarkennetaan sen verran, että yleensä näissä tapauksissa kyse on yleensä ollut muutaman minuutin mittaisista pysähdyksistä tärkeimmillä vaihtoasemilla. Lübeck Hbf oli yksi tällainen asema ainakin reilut kymmenen vuotta sitten. Ainakin kesällä 1999 tuli havainnoitua hyvinkin usein, kun sekä Kieliin, Travemündeen, Rostockiin että Hampuriin menevät BR218 -vetoiset matkustajajunat saapuivat Lyypekkiin ja odottelivat muutaman minuutin verran lähtöaikojaan. Ainakin Lyypekissä touhu taisi loppua viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun 2005-06 tienoilla "Silberling" -yksikerrosvaunut korvattiin ainakin Hamburg Hbf - Lübeck Hbf -rataosalla ilmastoiduilla kaksikerrosvaunuilla. Ilmastointi kai vaati veturin käynnissä pitämisen seisonnankin ajan...? Ja nyttemmin 218-dieselit ovat kaikonneet Lyypekistä Hampurg Hbf - Lübeck Hbf - Travemünde -rataosan sähköistämisen myötä. Lisäksi Kieliin ja Rostockiin suuntautuvilla radoilla on siirrytty dieselmoottorivaunuihin.

Ja vielä tuohon Saksan matkustajaliikenteessä aikoinaan tavanomaiseen 218-sarjan veturin käynnistämiseen liittyen: veturiyksilöstä riippuen käynnistäminen kesti erilaisia aikoja. Joskus esivoitelun vaatima aika vei hyvinkin kauan eli joskus lähemmäksi minuutin verran - toisinaan kuljettaja kierrätti konetta erilaisilla kierroslukemilla jonkin aikaa ennen lähtöä. En osaa sanoa, onko ulkolämpötilalla merkitystä asiaan, mutta kesälämpötiloilla tapana tuntui olevan koneen käynnistäminen noin minuuttia ennen junan lähtöaikaa.

----------


## Compact

> Mikä tämän lainauksen lähde on? Netin tiedotteessahan ei löydy tällaista ollenkaan. Netissä puhutaan vain, että lähivuosina hankitaan myös dieselvetureita ja ratapihakoneita.


VR-Konsernin palvelut ja tuotanto -divisioonan uutiskirje "Divari" 1/2011 (13.10.2011). Lehti, painettu myös paperilehtenä, sisältää ajankohtaista tietoa toiminnasta ja on kaikkien VR-konsernissa työskentelevien luettavissa, vaikkapa PL:n bussikuskien.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR-Konsernin palvelut ja tuotanto -divisioonan uutiskirje "Divari" 1/2011 (13.10.2011). Lehti, painettu myös paperilehtenä, sisältää ajankohtaista tietoa toiminnasta ja on kaikkien VR-konsernissa työskentelevien luettavissa, vaikkapa PL:n bussikuskien.


OK, kiitoksia. Ilmeisesti tämä hybridien harkinta tosiaan on melko alustavaa pohdintaa, kun siitä ei tiedoteta "kaikelle kansalle" vaan vain sisäisesti. Sanoisin, että sisäisiä investointilaskelmia vähän laajennetaan ja tutkitaan tällainenkin vaihtoehto.

----------


## tlajunen

> OK, kiitoksia. Ilmeisesti tämä hybridien harkinta tosiaan on melko alustavaa pohdintaa, kun siitä ei tiedoteta "kaikelle kansalle" vaan vain sisäisesti.


Tai sitten se on lehden toimittajan omaa pohdintaa.

----------


## JE

Jos tietoa ei kerran ole oma-aloitteisesti annettu muualle kuin sisäiseen jakeluun, sanoisin että tavanomaisia sähkövetureita on luvassa. Se, että varmuuden vuoksi teoretisoidaan erilaisilla eksoottisemmillakin vaihtoehdoilla on aivan luonnollista.

----------


## vristo

Jaa, onkohan se tämä veturi, josta VR on kiinnostunut?

Bombardier Transportation Presents TRAXX AC Locomotive with Last Mile Diesel at Transport Logistic

TRAXX P200 AC UK loco

----------


## JE

Niin pitäisin todennäköisenä. Viittaan siis tuohon ensimmäiseen linkkiin, eli Saksassa sarjaksi 187 nimettyyn versioon. En usko että VR:llä on veturia kohtaan mitään erityistä kiinnostusta, mutta on tietysti luonnollista että haluavat tyypin mahdollisuuksiin tutustua. Tuo brittiprojekti on sen sijaan hiukan eri juttu, veturihan on vasta kaavailuissa ja mainosesitteissä.

----------

